# Lipstick Virgin-how can I make my lips appear smaller?



## neyugNneiL (Feb 25, 2006)

I've always been self-conscious about my lips because whenever I try to be brave and wear lipstick, my lips look too big for my face, especially if I apply a lipliner first.  I've only stuck to lip glosses...sheer lip glosses.  Any tips on how to apply lipstick to make my lips appear smaller?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2006)

Most of us would kill to have bigger lips!  
But if you want them to appear smaller.. When you line your lips,  line on the inside of the lip line instead of the outer part.  Also try neutral colors of lipstick in different shades. HTH!


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2006)

I wish my lips were bigger. Full lips are so sexy, you should show them off! That said, if you want yours to look slightly smaller dark lip colors might help. Of course, if you want them to look a lot smaller that wouldn't do it and it does draw attention to the mouth...


----------



## neyugNneiL (Feb 25, 2006)

I do try to line the inside of the lips but that was with a nude color, so I have to try a darker color then.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 7, 2007)

I have full lips and usually darker colors will make them look smaller. If you want to take the emphasis away from your lips, try focusing on your eyes instead, and due nude lips. There's dozens of combos for that--dark smoky eyes and a nude/pink lip, green shadows and a pink lip, etc...


----------



## me_jelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Definitely try lining with a slightly darker lip liner on the inside of the lip boundary - like others have recommended, focus your look on your eyes and keep the lips simple - also try not to put too much gloss on the centre lower/upper lips - that will enhance the natural poutiness of your lips, which you don't want.  I find that lipgloss enhances the size of your lips, no matter how sheer..perhaps try a neutral lipstick with a tiny bit of gloss on top.  Good luck!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 7, 2007)

a matte lipstick in your natural or nude tone mixed with a bit of gloss would be good.


----------



## frocher (Aug 10, 2007)

Darker matte colors will help you lips look smaller.  So will lining a just within the lipline.


----------

